# Solved: HP reneges on W98 usb prtr support



## G00k (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi, gang,

There are these nice, inexpensive laser printers - the HP P1005. One can be had for about $80 and shipping. The cartridge is basically the cost of the printer, but It has been working fine for about 6 months. I got the one for my wife's paralegal, and my wife decided that she wanted one for her PC at work as well. I got another one, it appears to install properly, but it won't print. The PC uses W98se.

My investigation so far: The CD that comes with the printer has an installation pdf that specifically states that the printer works with W98se. I found drivers on the disk, tucked in the W9X folder. Thus, the printer shows up in the Printers folder, and everything looks okay, but the system fails when I attempt to print the test page.

BTW, every time I boot the system, it finds the printer again and tries to install it - so at first I wound up with several copies of the printer in the PRINTERS folder. (Maybe it isn't so installed after all?)

Apparently, W98 doesn't think much about printers attached via USB. In the W9X folder, there is a file, HPUSB.inf, which has the following:

[Version]
Signature="$CHICAGO$"
Class=USB
ClassGUID={36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}
Provider=%MSFT%
DriverVer=06/07/2007, 1.0.1.0
;CatalogFile=HP1006.CAT

[ControlFlags]
ExcludeFromSelect = *
[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir = 10,system32\drivers
USBPRINT_Inst.CopyFiles2=10,system

[Manufacturer]
%MSFT%=Microsoft

[Microsoft]
%USBPRINT.DeviceDesc% = USBPRINT_Inst,USB\Class_07

[USBPRINT_Inst]
Copyfiles = USBPRINT_Inst.CopyFiles, USBPRINT_Inst.CopyFiles2
AddReg = USBPRINT.AddReg
DriverVer=12/17/1999

[USBPRINT_Inst.CopyFiles]
usbprint.sys,,,16

[USBPRINT_Inst.CopyFiles2]
usbmon.dll,,,16

[USBPRINT_Inst.NTx86]
Copyfiles =
AddReg =
DriverVer=12/17/1999

[USBPRINT.AddReg]
HKR,,DevLoader,,*ntkern
HKR,,NTMPDriver,,"usbprint.sys"

[SourceDisksNames]
;1 = "USB disk",,,""

[SourceDisksFiles]
;usbprint.sys = 1

[strings]
MSFT = "Microsoft"
USBPRINT.DeviceDesc = "USB Printing Support"

The two files usbprint.sys, and usbmon,dll did not appear to be on the installation CD, and are not available on the windows 98 cd's (too new for 98, I guess). I procured what is suppposed to be the correct version of those two files (from driverguide.com), but I guess I can't just plop them into c:\WINDOWS, or c:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 or c:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM or where ever. So it's still not working.

Can anyone help a fellow geek?

Thanks.

PS: The file HPLJP1005.inf follows (incase that would help):

; HP LaserJet P1000 and HP LaserJet P1500 series drivers

[Version]
Signature="$Chicago$"
ClassGUID={4D36E979-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Class=Printer
Provider=%AT%
DriverVer=04/18/2008,1.0.5.0
catalogfile=HP1006.cat
catalogfile.nt=HP1006.cat

[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir=66000
HP1006_W9X_DRIVER = 11

[Manufacturer]
"HP" = HP

[HP]
%PRINTERNAME% = HP1005,USBPRINT\Hewlett-PackardHP_LaBA3B, Hewlett-PackardHP_LaBA3B
%PRINTERNAME1% = HP1006,USBPRINT\Hewlett-PackardHP_LaBB7B, Hewlett-PackardHP_LaBB7B
%PRINTERNAME2% = HP1505,USBPRINT\Hewlett-PackardHP_LaBB2B, Hewlett-PackardHP_LaBB2B
%PRINTERNAME3% = HP1505n,USBPRINT\Hewlett-PackardHP_LaF37A, Hewlett-PackardHP_LaF37A

[HP1005]
;DriverVer=04/03/2008,1.0.4.0
CopyFiles=HP1005_W9X_DRIVER
DataSection=HP1005_W9X_DATA

[HP1006]
;DriverVer=04/03/2008,1.0.4.0
CopyFiles=HP1005_W9X_DRIVER
DataSection=HP1005_W9X_DATA

[HP1505]
;DriverVer=04/03/2008,1.0.4.0
CopyFiles=HP1005_W9X_DRIVER
DataSection=HP1005_W9X_DATA

[HP1505n]
;DriverVer=04/03/2008,1.0.4.0
CopyFiles=HP1005_W9X_DRIVER
DataSection=HP1005_W9X_DATA

[HP1005_W9X_DRIVER]
HP1006C.DLL
HP1006P.DLL
HP1006S.DLL
HP1006SM.EXE
HP1006SX.DLL
HP1006MC.EXE,,,0x00000010
HP1006MP.DLL
HP1006MT.DLL
HP1006J.DLL
HP1006K.DRV
HP1006U.DLL
HP1006G.DLL
HP1006I.DLL
HP1006LM.DLL
HP1006.DAT
;HP1006I3.DLL
;HP100616.DLL
;HP100632.DLL
dcom95.exe
HP1006L.DLL
HP1006H.HLP
HP1006LG.DLL
HP1006S.CHM
HP1006M.DLL
P1006CLP.dll
P1006IPS.DLL
P1006OS.htm
LJP1006.chm
P1006SSL.exe
P1006BTN.js
P1006DEF.css
P1006GLB.js
P1006SIG.gif
P1006DP.prn
P1006CLS.dll
P1006TCP.DLL
P1005.img
P1006.img
P1505.img
P1505n.bin
P1005DP.prn
P1006DP.prn
P1505DP.prn
P1505nDP.prn
HRes600.txt
HRes1200.txt
W600dpi.txt
WRes1200.txt
AC_RunAt.js
default.htm
P1000SMA.swf
P1006MAN.dll

[HP1005_W9X_DATA]
DriverFile=HP1006K.DRV
DataFile=HP1006.DAT
ConfigFile=HP1006U.DLL
PortMonitor=USBMON.DLL,USBMON.DLL
DefaultDataType=RAW
HelpFile=HP1006H.HLP
LanguageMonitor=%LMONITOR_DATA%

[VSetupInfo]
; Used by the Vendor Setup DLL to figure out where the original media is
; located (so it can launch value-added setup programs.
OriginalInfSourcePath = %1%

[SourceDisksNames]
1=%DISK1%,%LocaleCab98%,,
;1=%DISK1%,,

[SourceDisksFiles]
HP1006C.DLL=1
HP1006P.DLL=1
HP1006S.DLL=1
HP1006SM.EXE=1
HP1006SX.DLL=1
HP1006MC.EXE=1
HP1006MP.DLL=1
HP1006MT.DLL=1
HP1006J.DLL=1
HP1006K.DRV=1
HP1006U.DLL=1
HP1006G.DLL=1
HP1006I.DLL=1
HP1006LM.DLL=1
HP1006.DAT=1
;HP1006I3.DLL=1
;HP100616.DLL=1
;HP100632.DLL=1
dcom95.exe=1
HP1006L.DLL=1
HP1006H.HLP=1
HP1006LG.DLL=1
HP1006S.CHM=1
HP1006M.DLL=1
P1006CLP.dll=1
HP1006B.dll=1
P1006IPS.DLL=1
P1006OS.htm=1
LJP1006.chm=1
P1006SSL.exe=1
P1006BTN.js=1
P1006DEF.css=1
P1006GLB.js=1
P1006SIG.gif=1
P1006DP.prn=1
P1006CLS.dll=1
P1006TCP.DLL=1
P1005.img=1
P1006.img=1
P1505.img=1
P1505n.bin=1
P1005DP.prn=1
P1006DP.prn=1
P1505DP.prn=1
P1505nDP.prn=1
HRes600.txt=1
HRes1200.txt=1
W600dpi.txt=1
WRes1200.txt=1
AC_RunAt.js=1
default.htm=1
P1000SMA.swf=1
P1006MAN.dll=1

;------------------------------------------------------------------------
;Setup section
;------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Setup]
Manufacturer	= HP
Name = LaserJet P1000 and P1500 series
CreateShortcuts = 1
USBPort = 1
NoModelSelect = 1

[Setup.HP LaserJet P1005]
USBPrint = Hewlett-PackardHP_LASERJET_P1005
USBHardwareID	= VID_03F0&PID_3D17
USBSubclassID = VID_03F0&PID_3D17&MI_01
PrimaryDriver	= HP LaserJet P1005

[Setup.HP LaserJet P1006]
USBPrint = Hewlett-PackardHP_LASERJET_P1006
USBHardwareID	= VID_03F0&PID_3E17
USBSubclassID = VID_03F0&PID_3E17&MI_01
PrimaryDriver	= HP LaserJet P1006

[Setup.HP LaserJet P1505]
USBPrint = Hewlett-PackardHP_LASERJET_P1505
USBHardwareID	= VID_03F0&PID_3F17
USBSubclassID = VID_03F0&PID_3F17&MI_01
PrimaryDriver	= HP LaserJet P1505

[Setup.HP LaserJet P1505n]
USBPrint = Hewlett-PackardHP_LASERJET_P1505n
USBHardwareID	= VID_03F0&PID_4017
USBSubclassID = VID_03F0&PID_4017&MI_01
PrimaryDriver	= HP LaserJet P1505n

;-------------------------------------------------------------------------
; Localizable Strings
;-------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Strings]
CLASSNAME	= "Printer"
DISK1 = "Hewlett-Packard"
VERSION = "02/12/2007, 1.0.0.5"
AT = "HP"
PRINTERNAME	= "HP LaserJet P1005"
PRINTERNAME1	= "HP LaserJet P1006"
PRINTERNAME2	= "HP LaserJet P1505"
PRINTERNAME3	= "HP LaserJet P1505n"
PRTPROC_DATA	= "HP1006S,HP1006S.DLL"
LMONITOR_DATA = "HP LaserJet P1006 Language Monitor,HP1006LM.DLL"
LANGDIR = "English"
LocaleCab98	= "HP1006enww98.cab"

Thanks again.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

what did the quick install guide say?

with w98 you will have to install the usb driver, THEN hook the printer up and install the rest of the software
w98 is to 'old' to have all the inbuilt 'drivers' in the os, they have to be installed, and as i said above, the usb driver FIRST before plugging the printer in,

so, UNINSTALL everything and start over, if not, you'll always have 'glitches' and be unhappy with the os and hp,


----------



## G00k (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I looked at the install disk again, looking for "install usb driver first', but it hasn't any such file or folder. I found a PCL5 drivers folder - could that be it? - it has hp3kusb.inf:

[Version]
Signature="$WINDOWS 95$"
Class=USB
ClassGUID={36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}
Provider=%MSFT%
DriverVer=22/03/2007
CatalogFile=usbprint.cat

[ControlFlags]
ExcludeFromSelect = *
[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir = 10,system32\drivers

[Manufacturer]
%MSFT%=Microsoft

[Microsoft]
%USBPRINT.DeviceDesc% = USBPRINT_Inst,USB\Class_07

[USBPRINT_Inst]
Copyfiles = USBPRINT_Inst.CopyFiles
AddReg = USBPRINT.AddReg
DriverVer=22/03/2007

[USBPRINT_Inst.CopyFiles]
usbprint.sys,,,16

[USBPRINT.AddReg]
HKR,,DevLoader,,*ntkern
HKR,,NTMPDriver,,"usbprint.sys"

[SourceDisksNames]
1 = "USB disk",,,""

[SourceDisksFiles]
usbprint.sys = 1

[strings]
MSFT = "Microsoft"
USBPRINT.DeviceDesc = "USB Printing Support"

Would this be what you're referring to? How would I kick it off?

If they used simple english...

Thanks.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

There are some things you can try-

Can you check the port that the printer is supposed to be attached to....

If it gets even partly installed but won't print, in the printer settings (part of the printer software driver) there is a drop down box with various ports....the standard one for win9x is LPTN or similar.....you often need to manually set it to "USB001" or similar usb port....
Check the printer guide perhaps for exact wording on checking or changing the port.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

did you put the cd in and just let it auto run, instead of browsing?


----------



## G00k (Jun 4, 2004)

1. I tried to set the LPT1 from the parallel port to usb, but there wasn't an option that I could see to do so. That's why I think the usb drivers aren't up to snuff.

2. I let the CD autorun, but it only walked through removing the packing materials. When I clicked on install software, it errored out. I have to go back and try it over again and reply again.


----------



## G00k (Jun 4, 2004)

The printer is printing! Halleluah! Thanks for all your suggestions. 

I'm not sure which step did it for me, but here's what I did:

At Dave's suggestion (always a good place to start), I deinstalled and cleared out everything done previously.

I had gotten a suggestion (and download) of a driver set "ljP1000_1500- HB-pnp-win32-en.exe", but when that ran it errored out that it wasn't a supported OS (I had w98, probably for xp). Lose that one.

I went to the install CD and tried to install from that, but got messages that setup was tied to some export-other file which it couldn't find. Lose that one.

I went to the W9X folder on the CD and tried to find a setup program, but it wasn't obvious. Eventually, I USED THE FORCE, LUKE.... A dialog popped up looking for HPUSB.inf (!) --turning point? I knew I had seen that one somwhere on the disk. Found it, told the dialog box where to find it, and got a success dialog (about USB). 

I deleted the printer again, and rebooted. Windows found a new printer, used the drivers it knew about, and when I agreed that a test page would be desirable, WoooT! It printed! Not being satisfied, I printed something else out to rule out a cruel HP joke, and something else printed satisfactorily.


Youse guys are the greatest. I'm happy to be associated with you all.

G00k

PS: The printer port (after the USB support is properly installed is USB001 virtual printer port).


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

****,


> At Dave's suggestion


uhhh, don't see anybody by that name posting to this thread??? 
that's okay i reckon, 



> Youse guys are the greatest. I'm happy to be associated with you all.


remember - 'pass it on' - just because you had a problem with this isn't saying you can't help someone else with a different problem here on the forums you DO know something about 

glad we could help,
and thank you for returning to post your solution,
as these are PUBLIC forums that people use when searching for help with their problems,
so
if that solves your problem, you can mark the thread solved, 
[button @ top-left in your first post]


----------



## G00k (Jun 4, 2004)

Dave is a moderator at another forum. I usually ask questions on several forums, because many heads are better than one, and possible hundreds of heads are like genius. For ease of posting (and tidying up at the end) I compose my questions and solutions on Wordpad and then copy the same one to each. It ensures that I give the same story to everyone I ask for help.

Thanks again,

G00k


----------

